# How many diffferent varients to Papillary????



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi everyone,
After having RAI 4 week ago, my endo told me that scan was good and that final pathology had show slight varient, which was unusual with papillary thyc. At the time, he said all good though its all gone and i didn't ask what type of varient. I know there is tall cell and follicular, but i didn't think they would be classed as uncommon.
Any idea's....... will ask when i see uro in 3 weeks, but its just a mystery to me.

thanks again.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hope57 said:


> Hi everyone,
> After having RAI 4 week ago, my endo told me that scan was good and that final pathology had show slight varient, which was unusual with papillary thyc. At the time, he said all good though its all gone and i didn't ask what type of varient. I know there is tall cell and follicular, but i didn't think they would be classed as uncommon.
> Any idea's....... will ask when i see uro in 3 weeks, but its just a mystery to me.
> 
> thanks again.


I don't think there is a specific answer as variant is of course an alteration and that can be on-going differing from one individual to another. However, this may lend some insight.

http://www.uscap.org/site~/98th/pdf/companion07h03.pdf


----------



## Hope57 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks Andros,
i will make sure i find out when i see endo.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hope57 said:


> Thanks Andros,
> i will make sure i find out when i see endo.


When do you have appt. with the endo? How are you feeling? Are you holding up okay? Do you have your family as a strong support team?

You have been through an awful lot lately.

Please let us know about the variant.


----------

